# Apresentasao Español-Portugués



## Like an Angel

Oi gente!

Primero de todo pido disculpas, pero no puedo escribir el tilde sobre la a en apresentasao.-

Ahora sí, mi profesor de portugués nos pidió que hagamos una especie de presentación de nosotros mismos y nos largó bastante crudos, transcribo abajo mi intento. ¿Me podrían decir si está más o menos bien?:

Eu me chamo Mariana. Meus amigos me chaman de May. Eu sou solteira. Tenho 28 anos. Sou secretaria, estudiante da Ciencias Económicas e dus idiomas. Moro na rua Buenos Aires num apartamento no Bairro Nueva Córdoba. Nasci em 25 de maio. Eu vivo cansada mas sou feliz!

Lo que quiero decir al final es que con tantas cosas por hacer vivo cansada pero sin embargo soy feliz.-

¡Muchas gracias por adelantado!

Obrigada!

EDIT. P.D.: Olvidé mencionar -por las dudas- que estoy estudiando Portugués de Brasil, Obrigada!


----------



## cuchuflete

Oi May,

estudiante=estudante
dus=dos

um abraço,
Qxu


----------



## Like an Angel

Muito obrigada Qxu!!


----------



## Outsider

Aqui vão as minhas correcções e sugestões:



			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Eu me chamo Mariana. Meus amigos me chamam de May. Eu Sou solteira. Tenho 28 anos. Sou secretária, estudante de Ciências Econômicas e de dois idiomas. Moro na rua de Buenos Aires, num apartamento, no Bairro de Nueva Córdoba. Nasci em 25 de maio. Estou sempre atarefada, mas sou feliz!


Não tenho a certeza se a expressão que sugiro, "estou sempre atarefada", se usa no Brasil. Espere por mais respostas.


----------



## araceli

Olá:
Algumas correcões:
Apresentação Espanhol-Português
...das Ciências Econômicas...
Acho que está bom mas espera as opiniões dos brasileiros.
Dicas para a acentuação:
ã alt198
Ã ....199
õ .....228
Õ .....229
ê .....136
ô ......147, etc.
Diga-me se lhe sirvem e lhe passo outros acentos.
Até logo.


----------



## Like an Angel

Muito obrigada Outsider e Araceli!!

Tampoco sé como hacer la cedilla y el acento circunflejo ¿Me abuso si pido ayuda otra vez?... corre*c*ões não é -tampoco tengo el otro acento- com cedilhe?


----------



## Outsider

Veja as ligações afixadas neste tópico. 
Pode encontrar estes símbolos no Word e fazer _copy/paste_, também.


----------



## araceli

â Alt+ 131
Â ...182
ê ....136
Ê .....210
î ......140
Î ......215
ô ......147
Ô ......226
û ......150
Û ......234

ã Alt+198
Ã...199
õ...228
Õ...229
ç...135
Ç...128

Tomara sirva isto...
Até.


----------



## Like an Angel

¡Gracias nuevamente Outsider y Araceli!


----------



## araceli

De nada, Like an Angel.


----------



## Outsider

Não tem de quê.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Outsider said:
			
		

> [. . .]
> 
> Não tenho a certeza se a expressão que sugiro, "estou sempre atarefada", se usa no Brasil. Espere por mais respostas.


Por que não? 

Outras possíveis reações/respostas/lamentações de mulheres ca(n)sadas:

"Minha filha, vivo num corre-corre tremendo, sem fim etc!"
"Ah, minha Santa, me acabo numa roda viva, [correndo] pra lá e pra cá... pagando contas e mais contas... o colégio dos 26 meninos do meu primeiro marido e 17 do meu atual... e ainda assim tenho que aguentar o ex e o atual em cima de mim um por noite... que saco...!"
"Vivo super ocupada, super atarefada..." <enxugando o suór do rosto e das axilas>

etc.


----------



## Like an Angel

Obrigada Marcio!


----------



## Like an Angel

Outsider said:
			
		

> e de dois idiomas.


 
Una pequeña consulta, quise decir que soy estudiandte de idiomas, no sólo dos idiomas, ¿Cómo tendría que escribir?


----------



## Like an Angel

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> Outras possíveis reações/respostas/lamentações de mulheres ca(n)sadas.


 
Mas eu estou (?) cansada não sou casada


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Una pequeña consulta, quise decir que soy estudiandte de idiomas, no sólo dos idiomas, ¿Cómo tendría que escribir?


Estudiante de idiomas = Estudante de línguas.

1. Sou estudante de línguas.
2. Estudo línguas.

Vá fundo, Anjinho!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Mas eu estou (?) cansada não sou casada


Olhe, anjinho, as mulheres que mais se cansam trabalham muito, viajam de jatinho/helicóptero sempre às pressas, têm secretárias executivas, às vezes várias empregadas domésticas ou mordomos e geralmente voltam tarde da noite pra casa. Ou têm um marido que volta pra casa bêbado, sem sequer dar-lhe um boa noite de chegada e nem aos seus 16 filhos; bate na mulher, que trabalha de dia para sustentá-lo e aos filhos quase sempre famintos. Essa, sim, essa vive cansada de fato, e, mesmo doente, ainda se esforça para manter a unidade do lar, lavando o chão do lar dos outros. E o morro inteiro, no fim do dia, eleva uma prece a esta Santa Maria...


----------



## Lems

Outsider said:
			
		

> Aqui vão as minhas correcções e sugestões:
> 
> Não tenho a certeza se a expressão que sugiro, "estou sempre atarefada", se usa no Brasil. Espere por mais respostas.


Out.

A pessoa pode estar sempre _atarefada _ mas _bem disposta_... Eu manteria o termo _cansada_.  

Lems
__________________
Flying machines heavier than the air are impossible.
_Lord Kelvin, president of the Royal Society, 1895._


----------



## Outsider

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Mas eu estou (?) cansada não sou casada


Está certo.


----------



## Like an Angel

Muito obrigada Marcio, Lems e Outsider!!!


----------

